# ""Rust Spots in Cooler"" question



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

When there is a rust spot that's roughened a little of the surface area away, what can be used to patch/waterproof it? Not sure if it leaks into the insulated wall area at this point. But want to get as much future use of the cooler as possible, if possible.
It's a couple small areas along the inside/interior bottom edge of the cooler. Came from a damp metal knife that was left in the cooler for quite some time. Tight seal on the cooler is why moisture was retained.
I'm thinking aquarium sealant in a thin smooth layer over the areas. Or maybe good quality duct tape over the area. Something that will allow melting ice/water to no seep in between the layers.
Anyone had this issue and came up with a suitable solution?

Thanks


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably a host of things that can remove the rust stain--me, I'd use some Ajax with a soft sponge or pad. If surface is ruptured then a dab of AquaSeal should work fine. I always carry some in case of wader repair.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I would clean and lightly sand the area and dry it good with a heat gun or dryer, then apply a good 100% silicone sealer over the seam or the aquarium sealant like you said, it would be worth a try.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Toilet bowl cleaner will get the stains out . Any weather resistance silicone will work if you want to stay cheap .but I would use a epoxy (jb weld.) any sealent or silicone i would expect to come off or not adhere as good . If you want long term use. Imo and by experience jb weld ....


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

X2 = aquarium sealant in a thin smooth layer over the areas.
which is really *Silicone II.*


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks guys. Tried comet powder for the rust. Will have to do another treatment. Had limited time when I had access to the cooler. I will try the light sanding if chemicals doesn't take the rust away. Also will try aquarium sealant. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Stop scrubbing it with abrasives, you're only making the material thinner and weaker. Use some aluminum duct tape to cover the area. In the time I took to type this I could have fixed your cooler.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'm all about quick fixes too. The cooler in question is not mine. I'm more of an o.o.p (ounce of prevention) person. Putting them away properly is the route that should have been taken in this case. It being one of the Xtreme types, is why a fix is in order. Cost was around $22 last year. It's up to $37.99 now. 
I was wondering if the regular type duct tape would work. Hadn't considered the aluminum type. The rusted area where the bottom meets the side. Melted and non melted ice will be standing. About how many outings do you think a cooler could make it thru per application of the tape?

Thanks plotalot.


plotalot said:


> Stop scrubbing it with abrasives, you're only making the material thinner and weaker. Use some aluminum duct tape to cover the area. In the time I took to type this I could have fixed your cooler.


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

J


Thrifty Angler said:


> When there is a rust spot that's roughened a little of the surface area away, what can be used to patch/waterproof it? Not sure if it leaks into the insulated wall area at this point. But want to get as much future use of the cooler as possible, if possible.
> It's a couple small areas along the inside/interior bottom edge of the cooler. Came from a damp metal knife that was left in the cooler for quite some time. Tight seal on the cooler is why moisture was retained.
> I'm thinking aquarium sealant in a thin smooth layer over the areas. Or maybe good quality duct tape over the area. Something that will allow melting ice/water to no seep in between the layers.
> Anyone had this issue and came up with a suitable solution?
> ...


I used a bondo fiberglass repair kit I had left over from a tub repair on my 54qt igloo and the repairs have been holding for 6years now,but IMO any marine 2 part epoxy will work just tape off area around hole or crack to make it look neat an uniform


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Thrifty Angler said:


> About how many outings do you think a cooler could make it thru per application of the tape?


I think you should get a full season out of an application. Possibly more but it is too easy to replace to try to stretch it or fret over is it doesn't make it a full year either.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

CLR cleaner removes rust stains. I've used it on a kayak , a reel and some fishing hooks as a test works good.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Just put a trash bag in the cooler as a liner . Then your tape will last forever . Sounds like you don't want to spend anymore then you have to.makes cleaning easier for later ...


----------

